# Down Hill Pushn'



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

1/29/09




























IMG]http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i273/MX51/IMG_1585.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice dump truck.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Now that looks like fun. How much did you get? Looks like 3-5 inches.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

that's a lot of snow. nice dump too!


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Is there another entrance? I didn't see any tracks coming in. Must be the same storm I got last week!


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Hamelfire;742295 said:


> Now that looks like fun. How much did you get? Looks like 3-5 inches.


I would say 14", but the ski area said 21"


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

nhpatriot;742315 said:


> Is there another entrance? I didn't see any tracks coming in. Must be the same storm I got last week!


Yes, there is a top entrance. I have plowed this ski ckub for 18 years and have not once tried to plow up the exit. There are over 300 members to this club. They have a club rule, you drive up the exit and get caught, 1st tiime warning, 2nd your done for the year, 3rd time your kicked out of the club. You would not believe the JackA$$'s that still try!!!!!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looking good , good thing you pushing that down


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamelfire;742295 said:


> Now that looks like fun. How much did you get? Looks like 3-5 inches.


I hope you do not bill your customers by the inch!


----------



## thewhitestuff (Mar 18, 2007)

nice truck u got any more pics of that truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

PlowboyVT;742343 said:


> Yes, there is a top entrance. I have plowed this ski ckub for 18 years and have not once tried to plow up the exit. There are over 300 members to this club. They have a club rule, you drive up the exit and get caught, 1st tiime warning, 2nd your done for the year, 3rd time your kicked out of the club. You would not believe the JackA$$'s that still try!!!!!!


does that mean when you do one push down you have to drive all the way around to the entrance to go back down?


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

thewhitestuff;743792 said:


> nice truck u got any more pics of that truck





EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;743853 said:


> does that mean when you do one push down you have to drive all the way around to the entrance to go back down?


I back up the road 200' 2 to 4 passes depending on how much snow.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

That's what I call snow. Nice pics.
After a push like that you get a real sense of accomplishment.
Way better than 2-3" snow.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice truck, great action pic's!!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

beautiful dump truck, how do you like the v10 in there? im looking at gettting a dump in the next year and will most likely go with a v10, i have one in my pickup and it has plenty of power. 

awesome pics


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Good pics thanks


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, that is a sh*t load of snow you got there


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey from VT. Is that spreader from GB Mech? Nice dump, don't recognize it though. You must be up in the mountains because we haven't had snow like that in b-town.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet looking truck and nice pics


----------



## imphillips (Feb 7, 2009)

Fresh out of the car wash they always look so nice don't they


----------



## PEskier27 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey that's my ski club, thanks dude we get absolutely pummled with snow. Great job. Post more picks from every storm thanks. Ill hand them to the president of the club.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice truck


----------



## PEskier27 (Dec 7, 2009)

lets see some vids


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

What part of VT are you from?


----------



## PEskier27 (Dec 7, 2009)

i know our ski club is in waitsfield/fayston in the mad river valley


----------

